# Building a shed



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone

Were trying to find materials thats cheap and safe to use to build missy and pixie a shed to attach to there run are these safe :-

Treated Feather Edge Pack Of 10 Green Treated (W) 100 x (L) 1800mm, 5014957046740

I know i can use pine cladding but it works out really expensive so just trying to find a cheaper option if there is one.

Also if anyone who has built a shed have any tips that would be great
Oh and its going to be 6ft10 by 3ft wide and anout 4ft10 high

Thanks
Kirsty


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i used feather edge on my last large hutches built and they was strong.


----------



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh thats good to know 

does it matter that its treated 

Treatment: Pressure impregnated with Tanalith E 

Also is it ok if they chew it? 

Thanks
Kirsty


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i dont know as i got mine from a local wood yard.

i only used mine for 4 weeks then had these built french lop rabbits and guinea pigs

im never happy lol


----------



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

There brilliant

Will probably just go with cladding even though its a bit more expensive but at least they will be safe

Is softwood cladding ok? Softwood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Sorry all the questions :thumbsup:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

khumphrey said:


> There brilliant
> 
> Will probably just go with cladding even though its a bit more expensive but at least they will be safe
> 
> ...


sorry hun i dont have a clue as hubby deals with all that but im sure someone will be able to help you out from here x


----------



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok thanks for your help though :biggrin:


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Tanalith E is proven to cause eye and skin irritation in rabbits and humans.
It was believed that the wood had to be wet from the treatment to cause any adverse reactions but after some experiments were carried out this was found not to be so.Even after dry ythis causes bad skin and eye reactions.
I would not use wood that has been treated with this for rabbits under any circumstance.


----------



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for that :thumbsup: 

So does anybody no of any safe wood i can use to build a shed out of 
thats safe to use with rabbits that also won't matter if the chew it? 

Thanks
Kirsty


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

i think the rule here has to be use untreated wood and possibly wood that has been sanded properly rather than rough cut timber to avoid any injury. Not sure if you could use any protection on the outside of the shed where they would not be in contact with it though.


----------



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

They would only be in contact with the front of the shed where the
run would meet it so i could open the door in the morning so they could go in and out all day for shade


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

I would go to your local timber yard and ask their advice, they are usually really helpful and will tell you what is safe to use, usually works out cheaper than the diy shops aswell


----------



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------

